# Alternative to dirt in planted tropical terrarium



## crestedgecko (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi I was wondering if there was an alternative to dirt in a rainforest terrarium. I have had problems with bugs and mold and the dirt is too high maintenance to change all the time. I was wondering if plants could live in just clay. Thanks


----------



## JaysPDF (Dec 29, 2010)

Im not sure if you mean Dirt from outside or anything that looks like it. You also want to make sure you use a drainage layer. I have been using lava rock lately for my drainage layer. It is light and I can get a big bag for under 4 bucks. I have clay backgrounds with plants but have not tried it as a substrate. I do use a few other things for substrate. Some of my tanks are only New Zealand sphagnum moss with a drainage layer. Others have a mix of coco fiber and sphagnum peat moss with a drainage layer. The rest I use ABG mixture. The recipe is 2 parts tree fern fiber, 1 part peat moss, 2 parts cocofiber, 1 part charcoal, and 2 parts orchid bark. These all work great for me personally. I never have mold or maintenance issues. Here are some good threads for you to check out.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...lay-based-substrate-thread-33.html#post484480
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/61577-plants-clay.html


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

There are plenty of people on the board growing plants in a clay substrate. Check out the threads Jay provided. I also use ABG mix and it holds up for many years without having to change it.
There is no Coco fiber in the original recipe. I have seen that variation used before. I believe this is closer to the actual ABG recipe.

1 part milled peat (sometimes more)

1 part milled sphagnum moss

1 part fine charcoal (sometimes more--I generally at least double this)

2 parts fine tree fern fiber

2 parts fine orchid bark
Doug


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

ya unless you are using "dirt' from outside and bringing in all kinds of bugs with it, and also not using any kind of drainage layer you shouldn't need to change out your substrate, or really do anything to it for years. Older vivs (years old) that have had plenty of time for the substrate to break down in may need a fresh layer added every so often just to keep the plants healthy and mold should mostly be temporary in any viv. You will often get a lot at first but eventually the majority of it goes away especially if you seed with springtails. I have a feeling you may need to review the threads on basic viv building, these shouldn't be problems in even the most basic properly constructed viv.


----------



## JaysPDF (Dec 29, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> I believe this is closer to the actual ABG recipe.
> 
> 1 part milled peat (sometimes more)
> 
> ...


Yes, I believe this is the correct ABG mixture. Thats what I get for shooting from the hip


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

A bag of peat/sphagnum moss costs about 6-8 bucks and you get a fair amount. With my CPs I use this subtrate with perlite to help aerate the roots and perlite is very light and does well for drainage. However, perlite will float to the top when watering so if this bothers you, don't use it. With a good drainage system, you shouldn't have to constantly replace the subtrate. A viviarium is supposed to act as a living machine, hence, why live plants are one of the key ingredients. 

With my viv before I got frogs, I seeded the subtrate with springtails. This way any decaying matter, aka mold, mushrooms, etc, the springs will eat them. Springs are also a nice backup if your frogs will eat them.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

One more comment of ABG mix. Unless you are doing lots of vivs, it's probably cheaper to buy it premixed from Josh's Frogs.
Doug


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I use Compost as my Main layer of Soil and add Organic Materials as Top Soil.

The Main Layer is rich in Organic Nutrients and the Top Soil Decomposes and Adds more Nutrients for the Plants Naturally.

Plants thrive.

A Simple rule is Follow Mother Nature's way and you can't go wrong.

You don't have to Flood a 10 Gallon or Any Tank to be able to have a Good Environment for the Frogs or any Inhabitant


----------



## crank68516 (Aug 30, 2010)

Since I'm fairly lazy and like to take the easy way out when I can I have used Zilla Jungle Mix in my tanks and the plants seem to like it.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

crestedgecko said:


> Hi I was wondering if there was an alternative to dirt in a rainforest terrarium. I have had problems with bugs and mold and the dirt is too high maintenance to change all the time. I was wondering if plants could live in just clay. Thanks



Same as the others, you won't need to change the substrate...ever...except add a bit...


please use the searh function to look around for common questions...


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I use either infield turf conditioner (Turface) or kitty litter (Special brand from Wal-Mart). It will never break down, I can reuse it (just need to toss it in the oven for a bit), and plants grow fine in it.


----------



## SNES (Oct 17, 2010)

@ Ron - What do you put over the Turface ( moss, Leaf litter... )?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Leaf litter. Lots of it. I also use various bits of wood, branches, and old rusty cans and bits of debris. Because i like to have plenty of leaf litter on the substrate, I try to encourage many of the plants to grow epiphytically on all of these hardscape aspects.


----------



## ritersofly (Oct 23, 2010)

JaysPDF said:


> Im not sure if you mean Dirt from outside or anything that looks like it. You also want to make sure you use a drainage layer. I have been using lava rock lately for my drainage layer. It is light and I can get a big bag for under 4 bucks.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...lay-based-substrate-thread-33.html#post484480
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/61577-plants-clay.html


Hey where do you get a bag of lava rocks?!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

You can get lava rocks at Lowes or HD, or a good gardening store...just be sure to rinse the darn things...they have a LOT of dust, and I found that putting them in a spackle bucket and lifting them out let the "dust" settle out...they should be fine but tend to be heavy when wet. Black Jungle sells a product of expanded glass that is really light and does the same job. The color I got was all they had at the time, its pink...but I just put it in the middle at the bottom of the tank (rinsed first...), and put the hydoton around the edges where they would be visible. I also used rinsed charcoal--the NATURAL kind--NOT what is used for barbeques...the natural kind is a product of burnt wood...not chemicals. Good luck


----------



## crestedgecko (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot, sorry I couldnt reply for so long.I think I'll try special kitty


----------

